# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  I dont like the musky flavour of my chemdawg flower, any ideas on how to make it tast

## paulnelson

I know this sub is for smoking herbs, but i hope I'm right in assuming that i could get some dry herb vape advice  :Smile: 
how to make shisha flavour
Theres nothing wrong with the buds it but I dont enjoy vaping woody musky flavours and it can leave me feeling a little queasy. I like how it smokes but i cant smoke it at the moment as im staying at my parent's house.

I like fruity and pine-y flavours  :Smile:

----------

